# Quick Dinner



## LarryWolfe (Aug 18, 2007)

I did some New York Strips, 3 with some "other" rub and 1 with plain kosher salt and pepper.  Seared at 750* for 3 minutes per side.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow... that's hawt.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 18, 2007)

Great job Larry!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 18, 2007)

Good looking meat Larry!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 18, 2007)

Lookin Good Larry!!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

>


Wow, a couple sprigs of parsley on there, it'd make a nice turn-in.   

--John  8) 
(You're welcome to turn it in to me.   )


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey thats JB's rub Boy... Fine lookin steaks


----------



## john a (Aug 19, 2007)

That's what it takes, high heat; looks great Larry.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

What kind of lump are you using there Larry ?

Steaks look darn good man.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What kind of lump are you using there Larry ?
> 
> Steaks look darn good man.



Royal Oak.  Thanks!


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

It doesn't get any better than that. Nice job.
Quick cook, but I am sure you savored it! :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2007)

what other rub?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what other rub?



Ummm   [smilie=wtf.gif]  All I'm saying is it had Worcestershire powder in it and I didn't really care for the flavor of it at all!  I'm not gonna bad mouth this rub or anyother unless it's my own!  In all seriousness, the rub tasted good out of the bottle, but once cooked all I could taste was a very strong concentration of Worcestershire sauce.  I love woos sauce, but this was pretty overpowering in my opinion.


----------

